# Help! I want to change my hair color [pic heavy] psychobilly



## gabbygoose666 (Aug 18, 2008)

Right now my hair is a dark brown/black.
I want to change the color and maybe a new cut?
I want it to look more psychobilly.

Help!!

Heres my hair currently.








​


----------



## Korms (Aug 18, 2008)

What sort of hair colour were you thinking?  You could probably achieve a nice, intense red if you lightened what you have now and put a red dye on top.  This colour is pretty awesome






As for hair cuts, Betty Page style bangs/fringes are kinda popular with the style you are wanting to achieve.






I guess I'd would suggest leaving it as long as possible and asking for soft layers so you can create curls and rolls.






On days when you don't want to syle it, put it up and tie a bandana around it!






Not sure if that helps, but there is a tonne of inspiration on the net if you Google it


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe get some colored streaks... some psychos wear bangs, but that's not really a psychobilly hair.  You can do a pomp/quiff, if you want a dramatic change, you can go for a quiff trimmed on the sides.
Some pics of my hair:


























Hope that helps


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 18, 2008)

Some other people:
Dypsomaniaxe:
















Ignore the clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Well,  if you're new to psychobilly, i kind of HAVE to say that:
Horror Pops are not psychobilly (don't get me wrong, i like them, but they're just not psychobilly)
Those "pinup models" look awesome, but usually that's not a psychobilly look.
The look i my avatar is not psychobilly... although i am a psychobilly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's just vintage.
And please, i mean PLEASE, try to listen to the real stuff, i mean, you may like tiger army and that kind of stuff (i personally hate it) but you can't call yourself a psychobilly if you don't know what is really all about.

I'm sorry to say all that stuff if you're not that kind of girl, but i've seen so many "tiger army kids" that don't really know anything about psychobilly that i really feel the need to say that


----------



## gabbygoose666 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help!
Its really helped me out.
But me going red, is just bad.
O.O
Haha, I know the horropops arnt psychobilly.
Though I do like em too.
Ive only heard the first tiger army album.
And only really liked one song from it.
O.O
Ive had this vintage look for a long time.
But its too soft compared to the stuff I listen to.
I completely understand your need though.
:3


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabbygoose666* 

 
_Thanks for the help!
Its really helped me out.
But me going red, is just bad.
O.O
Haha, I know the horropops arnt psychobilly.
Though I do like em too.
Ive only heard the first tiger army album.
And only really liked one song from it.
O.O
Ive had this vintage look for a long time.
But its too soft compared to the stuff I listen to.
I completely understand your need though.
:3_

 
Ok, thank god!


----------



## gabbygoose666 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I think my bangs are too small for the quiff.. :'[
Anyone know any how to or tutorial links.
I just held my bangs up and hair sprayed it then pinned it down.
But it looked like crap!
Help, thanks. :]*


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabbygoose666* 

 
_*I think my bangs are too small for the quiff.. :'[
Anyone know any how to or tutorial links.
I just held my bangs up and hair sprayed it then pinned it down.
But it looked like crap!
Help, thanks. :]*_

 
Not really, you can make a quiff with bangs at that length. 
Since your hair is short at the top, i think you can make a quiff like guys do, without bobby pins. But if you have longer parts, then you pin the longer parts in place and "glue" the bangs to the rest of the hair with hairspray. 
This is what i'd do:
Section the hair, take all the hair in the top of your head, not just the usual triangle people usually do. Put on some mega hold mouse to get some volume and blow dry with your hair down. Tease the hair a lot, until it stays up. Then start making the quiff, brushing the hair carefully not to undo the teasing, just make the "visible" parts of the hair a little smoother. Use a mega hold hairspray (i use giga hold, is the best i've ever used), spray it, comb and blow dry the spray until you get the shape/height you want. 
If your hair is long enough you can do this:
Use a elastic/silicon band. I personally use more hair for this (pictures taken from the internet, i don't know who that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




Pull the elastic back a little




Push forward and bobby pin 





Use some hairspray 




Comb a little and there you go


----------



## gabbygoose666 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, You made it look way easier then I imagined.
I did the triangle like the dudes do.
And teased it and foreced it in to the look I wanted haha.
Heres what I got.
But I'm gunna use your tutorial.
Thanks. :]]


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually love those the hairstyles up there, forward rolls are my favorite.  While I think Bettie Bangs are really cute, it's nice to see people get a bit more creative with their hairstyles, looks more "vintage" I suppose.

And slightly off topic-I am not really impressed with T.A., there was an EP that had a few good songs on it, but the rest of their stuff sounded too Hot Topicized for me.  No offense to any fans. I actually prefer more traditional sounding RAB, though....and the freedom from cuff measuring...lol


----------

